# Manual Video Quality Adjustment on Android App



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Is it possible to turn the video quality down in the Android app when I am doing streaming from out of home? At work, the network speed isn't the best, and I would like to turn down the video quality so that the playback works better.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, it's automatic when streaming. There is no adjustment. On iOS there is a quality setting when downloading, but downloading isn't available on Android yet.


----------

